# Daytime running lights.



## Galtima (May 26, 2009)

Hello all,
I own a 2005 altima 3.5 SE. This car was built for the United States. Now that I'm moving to Canada I need DRL's on the car. Can anyone tell me if there is a module and harness I need to get for this conversion? 
Thanks for your help in advance.
G


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That's something you'd have to ask a Canadian dealer otherwise you should just start remembering to turn them on everytime you get in.


----------

